# [Hilfe]Frage zur ein paar Begriffen und Zugriff auf Windows Partition



## netrobot (29. November 2004)

Arbeite unter SUSE 9.1
1.unter intstall-cd gibt es i586, i686, noarch...
  i586 und i686 sind ja cpu architektur, aber was ist es genau? 
  was ist noarch?
2. ich kann jetzt von linux aus windows partition (fat32)zugreifen, aber die Datei namen unter windows erscheinen von der Sicht der Linux alle klein, wie kann ich alles in gross umbenennen.


----------



## imweasel (29. November 2004)

Hi,

also *noarch* bedeutet, das die Pakete ohne besondere Optionen für Prozessoren übesetzt wurde.

Wenn du alles in Großbuchstaben umbenennen willst versuche mal folgendes
	
	
	



```
echo DATEINAME | tr '[:lower:]' '[:upper:]'
```


----------

